
Try to guess what “Mantra” is just from the landing page of the website - mundo
http://www.getmantra.com/
======
DerekL
One of the icons is copied from the old iOS Game Center icon. Maybe they got
it from this package: [http://www.iconarchive.com/show/ios7-style-metro-ui-
icons-by...](http://www.iconarchive.com/show/ios7-style-metro-ui-icons-by-
igh0zt/MetroUI-Folder-OS-Game-Center-icon.html)

------
mundo
Spoiler: Mantra is a collection of free and open source tools integrated into
a web browser, which can become handy for penetration testers, web application
developers, security professionals --
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/getmantra/](https://sourceforge.net/projects/getmantra/)

------
zeveb
No idea whatsoever!

~~~
mundo
But it has a powerful set of tools!

